# Can anybody explain gross vech. weight ?



## Backwood

The sticker on my old truck says :
GVWR 6100/2767
GAWR FRT 3550/1610
GAWR RR 3550/1610

How heavy of a trailer can I pull without going over the limit ? 

Its a 84 chevy 1500 4x4
I have hauled a ton in the bed and that was all it wanted.


----------



## wildbio

GVWR (Gross Vehicle Weight Rating) means the maximum allowable weight of the fully loaded vehicle, including liquids, passengers, cargo and the tongue weight of any towed vehicle.
GAWR (Gross Axle Weight Rating) is the maximum allowable weight each axle assembly is designed to carry, as measured at the tires, including the weight of the axle assembly itself. FRT is the fronty axle and RR is the rear axle
The trailer tongue weight figures into the GVWR and RR GAWR. 
None of this tells you the max trailering weight for your truck.
If you have the trucks manual it will be listed in there. It depends on engine size, tansmission, and how the axles are geared.
1 ton is more than your half ton truck was designed to haul.
If you don't have the manual for your truck a chevy dealer should be able to tell you the max towing weight


----------



## TDunk

wildbio said:


> GVWR (Gross Vehicle Weight Rating) means the maximum allowable weight of the fully loaded vehicle, including liquids, passengers, cargo and the tongue weight of any towed vehicle.
> GAWR (Gross Axle Weight Rating) is the maximum allowable weight each axle assembly is designed to carry, as measured at the tires, including the weight of the axle assembly itself. FRT is the fronty axle and RR is the rear axle
> The trailer tongue weight figures into the GVWR and RR GAWR.
> None of this tells you the max trailering weight for your truck.
> If you have the trucks manual it will be listed in there. It depends on engine size, tansmission, and how the axles are geared.
> 1 ton is more than your half ton truck was designed to haul.
> If you don't have the manual for your truck a chevy dealer should be able to tell you the max towing weight



Can't explain it much better than that. Your max trailer weight is probably about 5000-7000 lbs. for a wild guess. But like Wildbio said it gonna depend on your engine size,tranny and how its geared. If you have a 305, 700-r4 and 3.08 gears, you'll never get a 7000 lb. trailer to move with out putting it in low range. Now if you have a 350/big block, any tranny, and 3.73, 4.10 etc... it'll pull that trailer all day long.


----------



## Backwood

Good explanations, THANKS. I looked in the manual and it said to see dealer for info. 
Getting it stopped is my concern. My trailer has no brakes.


----------



## Rob G.

Look for the GCWR (Gross Combination Weight Rating), then subtract the weight of the vihicle, occupants, cargo, etc.
The difference should be the amount it can tow.


----------



## sawinredneck

And don't get stupid without trailer brakes!!!!! TRUST ME!!!!


----------



## redprospector

I had a cop tell me my truck was "grossly overweight" one time. 

Andy


----------



## Freakingstang

redprospector said:


> I had a cop tell me my truck was "grossly overweight" one time.
> 
> Andy



Got a ticket for that once, well a written warning. I think I was 16 and hauling an old mill for a buddy of mine in my 1/2 ton chevy...lol It had helper springs, but they didn't help much. lol


----------



## DarylB

You didn't say if you had an auto or a 4spd in that truck. Do not pull in O/D with a 700R4, regardless of what "expert" has told you otherwise! (you'll burn it up fast!)


----------



## 046

it's not what you can pull... it's can you stop? 

my 97 cummins 12 valve will easily tow 20k+lbs with no problems. in fact cummins likes being put under a real load. 

trailer has tandem 7k axles with brakes on both axles. don't like my brake controller. need to upgrade to hydraulic brake controller. 



Backwood said:


> Good explanations, THANKS. I looked in the manual and it said to see dealer for info.
> Getting it stopped is my concern. My trailer has no brakes.


----------

